# In-wall XLR?



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Can someone here recommend cable to use for in wall XLR? I need to run two XLR connections to my front subwoofer locations, and there are Wall plates with XLR on them but solder pads on the back (which is fine) - but i'm not sure what the proper in wall wire to use for XLR would be - as it's balanced.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

2 conductor plus shield. I'd guess at least 22ga wire, though I'm not 100% certain. :scratch:


----------

